# New Brunswick



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Well my Husband and I have managed to narrow down our search of where we would like to settle and like the look of New Brunswick. We are planning a visit in the summer for a couple of weeks but just wondered if there was anybody on this forum that has moved there and what are your thoughts on it ?


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

So not may people have gone to New Brunswick ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Why are you interested in NB? To retire or?


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL !!!!! No not retiring yet ! I am 33 and my Husband is 36 have two children 5 & 10 and want to go over for a better quality life for our kids ! We want to start our own B&B, or maybe log cabin apartments and after cruising the net decided we would like to investigate New Brunswick a little more. Property is cheap, sandy and rocky beaches, forest and a mountain weather slightly milder then the rest of Canada and lots of space !!!!!! We live in a town and want to get away from our over crowded island. am worried about my son getting into the wrong crowd when older if he stays here in the UK and he loves his sport and Canada invests a lot in sport ! We are out doors people and love ski-ing ! We are not career minded people, just want enough to live comfortable without having to struggle all the time and New Brunswick seems to fit into this.


----------



## hal10000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lottienpaul said:


> LOL !!!!! No not retiring yet ! I am 33 and my Husband is 36 have two children 5 & 10 and want to go over for a better quality life for our kids ! We want to start our own B&B, or maybe log cabin apartments and after cruising the net decided we would like to investigate New Brunswick a little more. Property is cheap, sandy and rocky beaches, forest and a mountain weather slightly milder then the rest of Canada and lots of space !!!!!! We live in a town and want to get away from our over crowded island. am worried about my son getting into the wrong crowd when older if he stays here in the UK and he loves his sport and Canada invests a lot in sport ! We are out doors people and love ski-ing ! We are not career minded people, just want enough to live comfortable without having to struggle all the time and New Brunswick seems to fit into this.


What would you like to know about New Brunswick? The province can be roughly divided into regions. You have the north, which is less populated and rural, and the south which is more urban. The north is typically has more of a French-speaking and bilingual population but major industries there are in decline.

There are roughly five major centres. In the north you have the Edmunston/Grand Falls area, which is largely bilingual. There is the Miramichi in the eastern part of the province and largely English. You have Moncton, which is referred to as the Hub City. It is also largely bilingual. The major industrial part of the province is Saint John. Finally, you have the Fredericton area, which is the seat of the provincial government and has two universities. Of all the places I would consider settling in this province (aside from my hometown of Grand Falls), I'd largely opt for Fredericton. Being a government town it can be a bit pricy but it has most of the services you may want.

If I did live in the area again, I wouldn't live in F'cton proper but in one of the outlying communities like New Maryland which is only a few minutes drive into town and falls right on the Trans Canada Highway.

If you want more info, just mail me.


----------



## Varna99 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Not there yet!!!*

Hi there!
We're not there yet but are hoping to be by the end of the year. I did the same as you, surfed the net and decided that New Brunswick would suit us. We've visited once and absolutely loved the amount of space and the pace of life. Everyone is really laid back with no "rush hour". I don't think there's much in the way of jobs but we are like you and would like to start up a B&B or something. From what we can see, if you are happy with probably not earning loads of money but having lots of time with your family to do outdoory type things, then it should suit you down to the ground. I'm 36 and my husband is 41 and we've got a little boy who's nearly 2. We've already got a house over there near Rexton, about 30 minutes from Moncton, which is rented out at the moment. As you say, property is very cheap and we couldn't afford the kind of land we wanted over here. I think you probably need to be a bit more resourceful in that area than perhaps over in the west and not be bothered about flash cars and smart suits but that is exactly what we want and it's a beautiful part of the country (as long as you like trees!!!!!!). It would be good to keep in touch, especially if you do decide to go there. Cheers Belinda.


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Belinda nice to meet you.........yes defo keep in touch !!!!!!!!my email is [email protected] have you applied for your visa yet and what visa have you applied for ?

Charlie


----------



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

Reviving an old thread:

We submitted our immigration application today and we hope to move to NB somewhere in the future if all goes well. I have been there twice and I absolutely love the place. Same as many of the reasons stated above, we would like to opt for quality of life over the hustle and bustle and rat race that we currently find ourselves in. I am super excited to raise my son in a place where the outdoors is so beautiful and accessible. 

Unfortunately we also know that NB isn't exactly the financial hub of Canada and that there is certain economic hardship to be encountered. Hopefully we can overcome that. 

Our town of choice is Fredericton mainly because of supposed job opportunities and the universities. Although I have been in NB (Miramichi, Moncton and a few other towns) I have not been in Fredericton. By all accounts, its a beautiful place with the Saint John river splitting the city.


----------

